# Help me to be cured of blackheads.



## Tricia_Nelfer (Mar 7, 2008)

I have been facing problems of blackheads and they seem to be getting worse. It really makes you look ugly and I am worried that if they will ever go away. If anyone of you has been in a similar situation or may be if you people know the cure for this, please let me know.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Have you tried a skincare forum...?


----------



## Charisma_Carpen (Mar 10, 2008)

The best way to remove blackheads is to remove the cause of them -- excessive sebum (oil) and dead skin cells. Sebum is an oily secretion of the body and when it becomes trapped in the skin it results in acne and blackheads. The best way to deal with a problem is to know the basic cause for it and then deal with it. So, I advice you to go for a product that contains Vitamin B5 that helps to get rid of too much sebum. The sebum which is produced in excess will be reduced and this will be a benefit for your skin. A product called Clearly Gone has a good amount of Vitamin B5 and you can use this to cure your problems. I do recommend the use of this product that has Vitamin B5 as this vitamin is a harmless vitamin and you will be benefited if you try to reach the core of the problem rather than keeping it to the surface.


----------



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

hey, I had bad blackheads around my noise and forehead well since I was a teenager (now 27). I had tried all of the face washes etc but it hadn't really worked, I dunno if it was because I wasn't as consistent as i should be or what.

But then I tried Clearasil Ultra Deep Pore Treatment Pads, in the morning and night and my face cleared up in less than a week. My face is no longer greasy and looks so much better. I think they are about a fiver and last ages, deffo worth a shot.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

am1ev1l said:


> hey, I had bad blackheads around my noise and forehead well since I was a teenager (now 27). I had tried all of the face washes etc but it hadn't really worked, I dunno if it was because I wasn't as consistent as i should be or what.
> 
> But then I tried Clearasil Ultra Deep Pore Treatment Pads, in the morning and night and my face cleared up in less than a week. My face is no longer greasy and looks so much better. I think they are about a fiver and last ages, deffo worth a shot.


cheers mate ill try that. I got loads on my nose. Its like squeeze one and hundreds of the ****ers come out :gun:


----------



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> cheers mate ill try that. I got loads on my nose. Its like squeeze one and hundreds of the ****ers come out :gun:


yeah i used to enjoy doing that - or even better push the side of a safety pin against my noise then move up - they'd all pop out, it used to be really disgusting yet satisfying! lol


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

am1ev1l said:


> yeah i used to enjoy doing that - or even better push the side of a safety pin against my noise then move up - they'd all pop out, it used to be really disgusting yet satisfying! lol


Gonna try that! Its my only let down to my cute little baby face, with my baby soft skin


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

i poped one on my nose before, and it left a hole? is there anyway u can smooth it back out?


----------



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

there are pore reducing creams - they shrink the size of the holes left by blackheads. I'll just try and find out what one i have used (can't remember the brand so I'll try google images).


----------



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

Can't find the pic so I'll look to see what its called when i get home.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Ive got loads of little tiny ones around my nose, on my nose and just under my bottom lip.

I use these clearasil pads and there great for spots. Ive tried blackhead treatment but it just doesnt get rid of them at all.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Did you get this cured mate?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> Did you get this cured mate?


Lol, keep forgetting you're supposed to be a rep, grow up man


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Prince Adam said:


> Lol, keep forgetting you're supposed to be a rep, grow up man


Im genuinely interested


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> Im genuinely interested


there is no cure, some people just create more sebum.

It keeps your skin well lubricated so you'll look younger for a lot longer so it's not really a bad thing.

I get tons of blackheads and it's annoying but not a lot i can do


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

I found using the 'simple' skin care products helped.


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

Hibiscrub, was a miracle cure for me and still is!


----------

